# Pi Is Returned: Vier neue SuperPi-Weltrekorde mit AMD-Prozessoren erreicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pi Is Returned: Vier neue SuperPi-Weltrekorde mit AMD-Prozessoren erreicht*

					Der Extrem-Übertakter The Stilt hat auf der Veranstaltung Pi is Returned, die in Kooperation zwischen Hardware-Hersteller Gigabyte und der Plattform Hwbot organisiert worden ist, drei neue Weltrekorde aufgestellt. Mit AMD-CPUs berechnete er den SuperPi-Benchmark im 1M- und 32-Modus in der bisher kürzesten Zeit für AMD-Architekturen. Wizerty konnte indes das beste Ergebnis mit der APU A10-6800K erzielen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pi Is Returned: Vier neue SuperPi-Weltrekorde mit AMD-Prozessoren erreicht*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

Kranke Jungs  Finde sowas immer wieder genial zu sehen, da ich selbst nie die Ruhe hätte mich da ran zu tasten.


----------



## SpatteL (30. September 2013)

Kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ich das mal auf meinem alten P4 hab laufen lassen.
War ein Prescott mit 3,4Ghz. Der hat für die 32M über 45min gerechnet.


----------



## derTier (28. März 2014)

Der hat den AMD auf über 8000 mHz übertaktet und ich bin auf 32 Mio. Stellen trotzdem ohne Übertakten mit meinem Intel schneller (8 min. 20,279 sekunden) und das bei nur 17% CPU Auslastung und 250 MB Ram Auslastung.

Mein Sys-Profile: sysProfile: ID: 179502 - derTier


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. März 2014)

derTier schrieb:


> Der hat den AMD auf über 8000 mHz übertaktet und ich bin auf 32 Mio. Stellen trotzdem ohne Übertakten mit meinem Intel schneller (8 min. 20,279 sekunden) und das bei nur 17% CPU Auslastung und 250 MB Ram Auslastung.
> 
> Mein Sys-Profile: sysProfile: ID: 179502 - derTier



komisch , ist ein ganz anderer Prozessor?
Der ist aber arsch lahm , der auf 7Ghz getaktete 3770K braucht 4 Min und 38Sek .... 

AndreYang`s SuperPi - 32M score: 4min 38sec 203ms with a Core i7 3770K


----------



## VikingGe (30. März 2014)

Dass SuperPi auf den Intels pro Takt ca. 2.5-3x so schnell läuft wie auf den AMDs, ist denke ich kein Geheimnis. Dass das Ding a) durch den Speicher und Cache, b) durch hohe FPU-Latenzen, c) durch komplettes Single Threading und d) durch hoffnungslos veralteten x87-Code limitiert wird, ebenfalls nicht.

Eigentlich das Paradebeispiel dafür, wie man als Programmierer _nicht_ arbeiten sollte...


----------

